# Seadrift Riviera



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Solid Trout Action/Switch Cane Reds*

Stable winds have continued to offer guests exceptional boat fishing opportunities taking solid Trout numbers over mid-bay structure. Back Lakes airboat fishing for solid Redfish has also been excellent. Wade fishermen have had some great trips taking solid Trout numbers and near shoreline Redfish as well. We appreciate everyone coming to see us, we're working very hard as always to make sure you have an amazing experience!

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

